# WEIGHT LOSS SINCE LATE JULY



## clive555555 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Diet or Die ! During late July 2017, I was diagnose with Type 2 Diabetes in Hospital the Nurse that weighed me, converted to just over 17 stones, I then lost 5Kilos over 10days, On the First of September I weighed 15stone 13lb, 1st October 14stones 12lb. Today 9th November I weigh 13stones 13lbs. TWO STONE 13lbs to lose to reach my target of 11stones, (by then I might be in Kilos). I think somehow the 2X500mg of Metformin and 80mg Gliclazide tablets have helped. The best help was the purchase of an Exercise Bike, a Fitbit has become an Electrical Friend, The book Carb & Calorie Counter and my Food Diary my Staff to help me on my way, my hardest task is 1000+ Calories Per Day Vegetarian  Diet. I can't believe I weigh my food before cooking. To  try and carry on with weight loss, I have swapped Pasta for Courgettes, Rice for Cabbage, Sweet Corn and Peas and Mash Potatoes for Mashed Swede and Spinach, with ideas like that I may hit my target. Cheers clive55555


----------



## Ljc (Nov 9, 2017)

You’re doing exceptionally well.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> Hi Diet or Die ! During late July 2017, I was diagnose with Type 2 Diabetes in Hospital the Nurse that weighed me, converted to just over 17 stones, I then lost 5Kilos over 10days, On the First of September I weighed 15stone 13lb, 1st October 14stones 12lb. Today 9th November I weigh 13stones 13lbs. TWO STONE 13lbs to lose to reach my target of 11stones, (by then I might be in Kilos). I think somehow the 2X500mg of Metformin and 80mg Gliclazide tablets have helped. The best help was the purchase of an Exercise Bike, a Fitbit has become an Electrical Friend, The book Carb & Calorie Counter and my Food Diary my Staff to help me on my way, my hardest task is 1000+ Calories Per Day Vegetarian  Diet. I can't believe I weigh my food before cooking. To  try and carry on with weight loss, I have swapped Pasta for Courgettes, Rice for Cabbage, Sweet Corn and Peas and Mash Potatoes for Mashed Swede and Spinach, with ideas like that I may hit my target. Cheers clive55555


Terrific Clive! Well done! Keep up the good work and I',m sure you'll achieve your goal, and probably feel a lot fitter, healthier and happier too!


----------



## clive555555 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Ljc, Dieting is harder with multiple Medical Conditions, you have eat, to cope with the Medications, and you dare not miss a meal. When someone advises "EXERCISE" I just try everything to give a good excuse ,why exercise is impossible, bring out the old Heart Condition, but I now look forward to my time on the Exercise bike , nice and slow and peaceful. Angina still won't allow me to go for a stroll, and the chest pains keep me check, hope you are in control and managing. Cheers all the best clive55555


----------



## clive555555 (Nov 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Terrific Clive! Well done! Keep up the good work and I',m sure you'll achieve your goal, and probably feel a lot fitter, healthier and happier too!


Hi Northerner   I feel has well as can be expected, I have had to spend some time on the "Prostrate Forum" , and "The Heart Forum" never knew they existed until I joined Diabetes UK, thanks to everyone who helps to run and organise these Forums, the information and help is unbelievable. Cheers clive55555


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2017)

Well done clive555555.  A gold star from me


----------



## clive555555 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Hobie, Tried for gold star from Nurses in Hospital, but  they only give "HIGH FIVES"??? never actually got one??? but my Cool Dietician she give me, my 1st ever High Five, I don't think anyone has heard of "Brownie Points" So maybe I now have my last "GOLD STAR" cheers HOBIE clive55555


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> Hi Hobie, Tried for gold star from Nurses in Hospital, but  they only give "HIGH FIVES"??? never actually got one??? but my Cool Dietician she give me, my 1st ever High Five, I don't think anyone has heard of "Brownie Points" So maybe I now have my last "GOLD STAR" cheers HOBIE clive55555


I bet you feel much heathier too. Keep doing what you are doing & its a good post  Determination helps


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 10, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> Hi Ljc, Dieting is harder with multiple Medical Conditions, you have eat, to cope with the Medications, and you dare not miss a meal. When someone advises "EXERCISE" I just try everything to give a good excuse ,why exercise is impossible, bring out the old Heart Condition, but I now look forward to my time on the Exercise bike , nice and slow and peaceful. Angina still won't allow me to go for a stroll, and the chest pains keep me check, hope you are in control and managing. Cheers all the best clive55555


Hi Clive you're doing exceedingly well in your own time and within your own capacity ~ and a massive well done on your weight loss too. Good to read also that you have equipped yourself with the right tools to help you manage your diabetes. 

Our local swimming baths hold a Healthy Hearts Swimming Club (HHSC) Basically its mainly doing very gentle exercises in the pool for people who suffer with heart problems. There is no swimming involved. If there is a similar HHSC at your local swimming baths would you consider joining such a scheme ~ you could find it beneficial? However I would suggest that you first consult your GP before embarking on any other activity other than what you are doing already. 
I am certain that if you continue to lose the weight you WILL achieve meeting your target weight of 11stones, Good luck Clive and take care.
WL


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 10, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> Hi Diet or Die ! During late July 2017, I was diagnose with Type 2 Diabetes in Hospital the Nurse that weighed me, converted to just over 17 stones, I then lost 5Kilos over 10days, On the First of September I weighed 15stone 13lb, 1st October 14stones 12lb. Today 9th November I weigh 13stones 13lbs. TWO STONE 13lbs to lose to reach my target of 11stones, (by then I might be in Kilos). I think somehow the 2X500mg of Metformin and 80mg Gliclazide tablets have helped. The best help was the purchase of an Exercise Bike, a Fitbit has become an Electrical Friend, The book Carb & Calorie Counter and my Food Diary my Staff to help me on my way, my hardest task is 1000+ Calories Per Day Vegetarian  Diet. I can't believe I weigh my food before cooking. To  try and carry on with weight loss, I have swapped Pasta for Courgettes, Rice for Cabbage, Sweet Corn and Peas and Mash Potatoes for Mashed Swede and Spinach, with ideas like that I may hit my target. Cheers clive55555


Excellent Clive..
I am trying the same thing and it isn't easy at first and sometimes I plateau. Loosing weight has become something of an obsession lol.
On 29th of Sept D Day I was 98 kilos (15.4 stones in English money), this morning I checked in at 87.4 kilos (13.8 Stone).   I set my target at 70kgs eventually 85 by year end..
It is also amazing how much fitter I feel and my creaking knees no longer creak.
Side issue my pants and shirts are to large now.
You should be very proud of your achievement. I takes a terrifc amount of will power and lifestyle changes.


----------



## clive555555 (Nov 10, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Excellent Clive..
> I am trying the same thing and it isn't easy at first and sometimes I plateau. Loosing weight has become something of an obsession lol.
> On 29th of Sept D Day I was 98 kilos (15.4 stones in English money), this morning I checked in at 87.4 kilos (13.8 Stone).   I set my target at 70kgs eventually 85 by year end..
> It is also amazing how much fitter I feel and my creaking knees no longer creak.
> ...



HI Vince, Hope you are "Full of Beans" We both seem to be lucky weight is going off us, My problem is having Unmonitored Diabetes for so long. Instead of sleeping all Day and Peeing all night, I am awake all day,
I can't rest because of the Buzzing in my ears, which is taking a toll on my Angina, Hopefully my Prostrate Problems will be diagnosed next week when my Blood Tests come through, being more active during the day definitely causes more aches and pains. But the main thing is losing weight and Then !!! KEEPING THE WEIGHT OFF !!!!! cheers all the best clive55555


----------



## clive555555 (Nov 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Clive you're doing exceedingly well in your own time and within your own capacity ~ and a massive well done on your weight loss too. Good to read also that you have equipped yourself with the right tools to help you manage your diabetes.
> 
> Our local swimming baths hold a Healthy Hearts Swimming Club (HHSC) Basically its mainly doing very gentle exercises in the pool for people who suffer with heart problems. There is no swimming involved. If there is a similar HHSC at your local swimming baths would you consider joining such a scheme ~ you could find it beneficial? However I would suggest that you first consult your GP before embarking on any other activity other than what you are doing already.
> I am certain that if you continue to lose the weight you WILL achieve meeting your target weight of 11stones, Good luck Clive and take care.
> WL



Hi Wirrallass Glad to hear you are so active, Mmmm seeing my GPs unfortunately my Angina and Hypertention dictate my lack of activity, my Prostrate rules out travelling and water! But I have seen on the Forum, Chair aerobics? , if it's as much full as the exercise bike, I love to give it a go, boogie with the "Spice Girls" count me in. Hope everything go well for you all the best clive55555


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 10, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> HI Vince, Hope you are "Full of Beans" We both seem to be lucky weight is going off us, My problem is having Unmonitored Diabetes for so long. Instead of sleeping all Day and Peeing all night, I am awake all day,
> I can't rest because of the Buzzing in my ears, which is taking a toll on my Angina, Hopefully my Prostrate Problems will be diagnosed next week when my Blood Tests come through, being more active during the day definitely causes more aches and pains. But the main thing is losing weight and Then !!! KEEPING THE WEIGHT OFF !!!!! cheers all the best clive55555


I an double happy Clive Not only have I lost weight but I can still satisfy my Baked Beans addiction lol


----------

